# Chromium does not run



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

I've installed Chromium but it doesn't run. 

Where should I look to find out why?


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 13, 2016)

First of all, launch it from terminal and post the given output.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 13, 2016)

Is the setting from the pkg-message in place?  See `pkg info -D chromium` if you've already installed it.



> Always:
> For correct operation, shared memory support has to be enabled
> in Chromium by performing the following command as root :
> 
> ...


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

junovitch@ said:


> Is the setting from the pkg-message in place?  See `pkg info -D chromium` if you've already installed it.



I'm sure I had already done that, but did it again just in case - still nothing...


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

Maxnix said:


> First of all, launch it from terminal and post the given output.




```
root@support:/usr/home/john # chromium
chromium: Command not found.
root@support:/usr/home/john # /usr/local/bin/chromium
/usr/local/bin/chromium: Command not found.
root@support:/usr/home/john # chrome
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
[10044:897593472:0213/132012:ERROR:gl_surface_glx.cc(342)] glxQueryVersion failed
[10044:897593472:0213/132012:ERROR:gl_surface_x11.cc(56)] GLSurfaceGLX::InitializeOneOff failed.
[10044:897593472:0213/132012:ERROR:gpu_child_thread.cc(257)] Exiting GPU process due to errors during initialization
```


----------



## fulano (Feb 13, 2016)

Seems like a driver problem. Did you try with another browser?


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

Firefox works fine. It's probably something to do with my Radeon graphics driver and Xorg...


----------



## aabyhoej (Feb 13, 2016)

In the FreeBSD Handbook, chapter 6.2.4 for Chromium:
Note: The executable for Chromium is /usr/local/bin/chrome, not /usr/local/bin/chromium.


----------



## leebrown66 (Feb 13, 2016)

If X was launched as a regular user, you need to run `chrome` as the same user, not root.


----------



## Maxnix (Feb 13, 2016)

IIRC, www/chromium refuses to run as root.


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

The line 

```
Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
```

would suggest that Xorg is using the wrong graphics driver. The graphics chipset is an ATI Mobility RADEON so I think I need to configure X to use it.


----------



## fulano (Feb 13, 2016)

leebrown66 said:


> If X was launched as a regular user, you need to run  chrome as the same user, not root.



Very well observed.



balanga said:


> The line
> 
> ```
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...



Type `X --configure` for that.


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

`root@support:/usr/home/john # X --configure`

```
Unrecognized option: --configure
```


----------



## leebrown66 (Feb 13, 2016)

man(1) is your friend:
Xorg(1) says it's just `-configure`.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 13, 2016)

Please show us /var/log/Xorg.0.log before running `Xorg -configure`, which should not be necessary in the normal case. I am suspecting that you're using the vesa driver which might also explain why Kodi (in Thread kodi-installation.55104) will not run (assuming it is on the same PC).


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2016)

```
[  33.701]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[  33.701] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  33.701] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p29 i386
[  33.701] Current Operating System: FreeBSD support 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
[  33.701] Build Date: 31 January 2016  04:10:53AM
[  33.701] 
[  33.702] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8
[  33.702]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
   to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  33.702] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  33.702] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 13 14:47:21 2016
[  33.805] (II) Loader magic: 0x8232070
[  33.805] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  33.805]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  33.805]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[  33.805]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[  33.805]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  33.805] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:4e54:1014:054f rev 128, Mem @ 0xe0000000/134217728, 0xc0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00003000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  33.806] (==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)
[  33.806] (==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
[  33.806]    Section "Device"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"
[  33.806]      Driver   "ati"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806]    Section "Screen"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"
[  33.806]      Device   "Builtin Default ati Device 0"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806]    Section "Device"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[  33.806]      Driver   "fbdev"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806]    Section "Screen"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
[  33.806]      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806]    Section "Device"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  33.806]      Driver   "vesa"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806]    Section "Screen"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  33.806]      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806]    Section "ServerLayout"
[  33.806]      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"
[  33.806]      Screen   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"
[  33.806]      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"
[  33.806]      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"
[  33.806]    EndSection
[  33.806] (==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
[  33.806] (==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"
[  33.806] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)
[  33.806] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  33.807] (**) |  |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"
[  33.807] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  33.807] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)
[  33.807] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  33.807] (**) |  |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"
[  33.807] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  33.807] (**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)
[  33.807] (**) |  |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[  33.807] (**) |  |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"
[  33.808] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".
   Using a default monitor configuration.
[  33.808] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  33.808] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  33.808] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  33.977] (==) FontPath set to:
   /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
   /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  33.977] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  33.977] (II) The server relies on devd to provide the list of input devices.
   If no devices become available, reconfigure devd or disable AutoAddDevices.
[  33.977] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  34.056] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  35.525] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  35.525]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[  35.525]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  35.525] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  346.96  Sun Aug 23 21:42:35 PDT 2015
[  35.525] (II) LoadModule: "ati"
[  35.526] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so
[  35.531] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  35.531]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 7.5.0
[  35.531]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  35.531]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  35.531] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"
[  35.532] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so
[  35.577] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  35.577]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 7.5.0
[  35.577]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  35.577]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  35.577] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
[  35.601] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev
[  35.602] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"
[  35.602] (II) Unloading fbdev
[  35.602] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
[  35.602] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[  35.602] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[  35.602] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  35.602]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.3.4
[  35.603]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  35.603]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  35.603] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:




   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,
   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),
   ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),
   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),
   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

MANY LINES DELETED


   KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,
   KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI, KAVERI,
   KAVERI, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII,
   HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII, HAWAII
[  35.613] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[  35.613] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  35.613] (--) using VT number 9

[  35.651] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.
[  35.651] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa
[  35.651] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  35.652] (II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
   "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[  35.652] (==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  35.652] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)
[  35.652] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  35.652] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888
[  35.652] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
[  35.652] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e54)
[  40.145] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  40.145] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  40.145] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  40.145] (II) Loading sub module "exa"
[  40.145] (II) LoadModule: "exa"
[  40.146] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so
[  40.158] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  40.158]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.6.0
[  40.158]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  40.158] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled
[  40.158] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: disabled
[  40.158] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled
[  40.158] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled
[  40.161] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
[  40.162] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section
[  40.162] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section
[  40.172] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section
[  40.175] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DVI-0
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x50.0  84.96  1400 1472 1512 1600  1050 1052 1053 1062 (53.1 kHz eP)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x854"x59.9  89.25  1280 1352 1480 1680  854 857 867 887 -hsync +vsync (53.1 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"x59.8  83.50  1280 1352 1480 1680  800 803 809 831 -hsync +vsync (49.7 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9  74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8  71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9  63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9  38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7  31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7  26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)
[  40.183] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4  23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)
[  40.193] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output S-video
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1400x1050
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:8000000 visible:7a1c000
[  40.194] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM
[  40.194] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[  40.194] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  40.194] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  40.194] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  40.196] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  40.196]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  40.196]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  40.196] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  40.196] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  40.196] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  40.196] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[  40.196] (II) Unloading vesa
[  40.196] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[  40.215] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  40.215] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]  DRI driver: r300
[  40.215] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]  VDPAU driver: r300
[  40.215] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 5808K
[  40.216] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 107280K
[  40.233] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store enabled
[  40.233] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled
[  40.246] (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled for R300/R400/R500 type cards.
[  40.246] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps
[  40.247] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[  40.247] (II)  Solid
[  40.247] (II)  Copy
[  40.247] (II)  Composite (RENDER acceleration)
[  40.247] (II)  UploadToScreen
[  40.247] (II)  DownloadFromScreen
[  40.247] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
[  40.247] (==) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
[  40.247] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  40.248] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video
[  40.249] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.
[  40.249] (II) RADEON(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.
[  40.249] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[  40.263] (--) RandR disabled
[  40.295] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
[  40.413] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 370 x 277
[  40.985] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[  40.986] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[  40.986] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  40.986] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  41.001] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  41.001]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.8.1
[  41.001]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  41.001]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  41.001] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[  41.001] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  41.001] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[  41.002] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[  41.002] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[  41.002] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[  41.002] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[  41.002] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[  41.002] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  41.005] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0
[  41.005] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/sysmouse)
[  41.006] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  41.006] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  41.018] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  41.018]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.9.1
[  41.018]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  41.018]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  41.018] (II) Using input driver 'mouse' for 'sysmouse'
[  41.018] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  41.018] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
[  41.018] (==) sysmouse: Protocol: "Auto"
[  41.018] (**) sysmouse: always reports core events
[  41.018] (==) sysmouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
[  41.018] (**) sysmouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
[  41.019] (**) sysmouse: Buttons: 5
[  41.019] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:sysmouse"
[  41.019] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "sysmouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  41.019] (**) sysmouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
[  41.019] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
[  41.019] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  41.019] (**) sysmouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  41.019] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
[  41.019] (II) sysmouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
[  41.019] (II) config/devd: device /dev/psm0 already opened
[  46.394] (II) RADEON(0): Allocate new frame buffer 1280x1024 stride 1280
[  46.418] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 107899K
```


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 13, 2016)

Definitely not using vesa 



balanga said:


> [ 40.295] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)


Do you have x11/nvidia-driver (or one of its sibling ports) installed? If you do please uninstall it, reboot, and try again with both Chromium and Kodi.


----------



## balanga (Feb 14, 2016)

After removing the nvidia drivers, chromium now just hangs - provides no output, Are there any debug options to show what is going on?


----------



## mortoxa (May 25, 2018)

*tobik@*'s answer worked for me in a similar situation, for anyone who lands in this thread from a web search of the error:

```
Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
```

I had moved from an nVidia card, to a Radeon card. After removing all calls to the nVidia driver in my .conf files, everything worked correctly for about 6 weeks, until I tried to run games/redeclipse which failed with above error.

After removing the x11/nvidia-driver port and rebooting, the game runs flawlessly.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 25, 2018)

mortoxa That has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## mortoxa (May 25, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> mortoxa That has nothing to do with this thread.


Well as I had an error message that I searched for a solution to and ended up in this thread, and as an answer given in this thread helped me solve my problem, I explained that yes *tobik@*'s suggestion is probably a good one for the next poor sap that ends up with that error, searches for a solution and ends up in this thread. Especially as it didn't seem to work for OP.

Sorry to waste your time mate.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 25, 2018)

mortoxa If you wanted to be helpful and get the most views to the solution, you should have started a new thread and not added to this one. And you still can.


----------



## MG (Jul 30, 2021)

Currently having this same problem. What is going on? Graphics driver version: nvidia-driver-340-340.108_2
But I don't believe the driver hasn't to do much with this anyway, since a browser usually only does 2d graphics.

error while starting chrome as a non-root user:
[19842:100159:0730/103948.516456:ERROR:browser_main_loop.cc(1438)] Unable to open X display.

While the display setting is :0.0 and Firefox runs with no problem.
What are we hiding here?


----------

